# Prednisone and Ivermectin/Revolution



## nether (May 25, 2010)

Hi. This question is actually about one of my mice. She has been scratching obsessively to the point where there is little left of her right ear. She also has itchy spots under her chin. As a final effort, the vet gave her a Prednisone (steroid) shot the other day. She had previously been treated with oral Ivermectin- she received two dosages which were administered a week apart. Anyway, since then I've been told by others that the length and form of mite treatment that she received was probably ineffective. She received her last treatment about two weeks ago. So I was wondering if it would be safe for me to treat her again for mites with Revolution or topical Ivermectin while she is on Prednisone. I am scared the mite medication may have a serious drug interaction with the Prednisone. Also I was wondering if it is safe for her to take Metacam while on Prednisone. By the way, the Dr. said it was unlikely that she had mites but I am trying to do all I can because I do not want to her to be PTS. Thank you!


----------



## nether (May 25, 2010)

Okay, no replies. Thanks anyway, I guess.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

the ivermectin should've been for 3 weeks...the ivermectin only kills the adults and there's 3 life cycles, so the last group of adults were likely not killed.

It would be safe to treat with Revolution now, and it will be fine with pred. 


NOT safe to take metacam and prednisone at the same time  Its quite dangerous in fact. There are other pain meds your vet could prescribe that are not NSAID's and can be used concurrently with Pred, for eg. the opiates, tramadol, etc 

So there is no scabbing or irritated skin beyond what she scratches raw? 

Your poor girly. I have heard mice can become OCD about scratching, even when all the issues causing the itchiness are gone. I pray that you find the cause for your little lass.


----------



## nether (May 25, 2010)

Thank you for your help. I have tried to keep Maple busy by giving her and her friend new activities but as soon as I stop she is back to her scratching. Her right ear is pretty much gone now and she still has a sore spot under her chin and a little sore spot by her ear. Her chin looks like it is healing though. I think her wounds may be healing but I don't know how that is possible since she is scratching nonstop except for when she is eating, sleeping or running on her wheel :-[ Surprisingly she does not have more sore spots with all the scratching that she does. I keep thinking that she has some underlying health problem that has yet to be diagnosed but sadly it may just be OCD. Either way it's not good :-[ 

Now I have a new worry - the other day I noticed her gagging after she just ate. I have noticed her gagging a few other times since then, mainly after eating. I took her back to the doctor yesterday for a second Prednisone shot and the doctor prescribed her Carafate since she suspects that Maple might have ulcers from the meds. It is extremely difficult to give her the Carafate since it is supposed to be given 30 minutes before eating or taking medication (I usually just put her meds on or in something yummy). 

I don't think the Prednisone is working for Maple since I didn't notice her scratching any less after her first shot but I thought I would give it one more go just in case it is working in some way. The doctor says if I don't see any improvement this time then we will stop the Prednisone shots. I am pretty sure now that this is going to be her last Prednisone shot.

I asked the doctor about the possibility of food allergies. I tried giving her rice only but it gave her diarrhea. I also tried oatmeal but I was too scared to give it to her for a week as suggested since I did not want to make her sicker than she already was. The doctor says I could try feeding her some hypo-allergenic dog food. I haven't heard of that one before but I may pick up a bag tomorrow and see how that goes.

Luckily I did not give her the Metacam since I vaguely remembered reading somewhere that it should not be taken with Prednisone. It just seemed like a scary combination. I am expecting the Revolution to arrive in the mail soon- possibly tomorrow. Do you happen to know what the dosage would be for a little mousie? I read before that the tiniest drop would do but I also read that .01 cc's was okay? Thank you so much for your help and your prayers for Maple.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

whats the weight on Maple? but if you cannot get one, then just give her the teensiest amount...like .01 cc 

do mice get pyoderma?

Has she been on an antibiotic for an anti-fungal med?


----------

